# Advice on buying appt in JLT U3 (Tamweel Tower)



## prangi (Sep 13, 2008)

Hi Folks, 

I am new in Dubai and am planning to buy an apartment in JLT on finance. Recently I visited Tamweel Tower and I liked it. Still I want to check with more experienced people in this forum to advice me about the following:

1. What is the running rate/sqft in Tamweel Tower (U3) for 2Bed + M 
2. What are the good and bad point of JLT community and Tamweel Tower U3.
3. Will there be any commercial and social facilities.
4. Will there be any schools, hospitals in close proximity.
5. What is the landscaping plan for JLT?
6. Is JLT a secure community?
7. What can be the approx returns on investment e.g., 10%, 30% etc.. in 1 year in JLT Tamweel Tower?
8. Finally is JLT a good place to buy apartment.

Please share your experiences relative to JLT and Tamweel Tower. Thanks

Prangi


----------



## Elphaba (Jan 24, 2008)

I really think you should be asking the developer/agents these questions.


-


----------



## Rachna (Oct 18, 2008)

*Tamweel Tower*

Hi, 

Tamweel tower is a option in JLT. Only thing is project is lil delayed. But you can get good bargain for that which is good again. JLT is going to be one of the best residential development with in next one year i.e. by the time the lake flows in.

I have some options for Tamweel tower and for other towers as well in JLT. You can contact me for more details .

Thanks
Rachna


----------



## Andy Capp (Oct 5, 2008)

Rachna said:


> Hi,
> 
> Tamweel tower is a option in JLT. Only thing is project is lil delayed. But you can get good bargain for that which is good again. JLT is going to be one of the best residential development with in next one year i.e. by the time the lake flows in.
> 
> ...



You're brave, putting your mobile number on display to the world...


----------

